# Western Geophysical, Asian Fleet.



## George Tait (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking for any old hands from ; 
"Wesgeo" S/pore, Far East division.
Alex Burns, Graham Burns and so many many more of the guys from the late 80's early 90's.
V'ls; "Western Orient", "western Odyssey".. 
Where are you all ?...


----------



## Captarburns (May 30, 2007)

Hi George,

Great to hear from you. Where are you now? I am in Perth Australia. Have you contacted anyone else from the old days?

Best regards,

Alex Burns


----------

